# PALADIN Beep - Vibro Alarm Waller Bissanzeiger



## raubfischjagd*de (12. Dezember 2014)

*PALADIN Beep - Vibro Alarm Waller Bissanzeiger*​ *Waller Bissanzeiger

Lautstärke und Tonhöhe sind in 5 Stufen einstellbar.*

*Dank dem IP45 Gehäuse ist dieser Bissanzeiger absolut wetterfest.
Mittels der Schnellwechselhalterung ist der Bissanzeiger einfach an der Rute oder dem Rutenständer montierbar.
Die blaue LED hat eine 20-sekündige Nachleuchtdauer.
Durch stufenloses Drehen des Gehäuses kann die Sensibilität problemlos eingestellt werden.

Der Bissanzeiger ist mit 3 Druckknöpfen ausgestattet:

- Power - An / Aus
- Lautstärke
- Tonhöhe*

*
Farbe der LED : blau*


----------

